
Amazon Go debuts, and its prying cameras foil our shoplifting attempts - alexkavon
https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2018/01/we-test-the-worlds-first-amazon-go-watch-you-shop-grocery-store/
======
alexkavon
> Shelves are stocked with shape and color variety in mind, and they have
> rigid item-placement spots. Those factors combine to make it very difficult
> to put stuff where Amazon doesn't want you to. Got the wrong butter? There's
> only one reasonable place to return the butter of your discontent.

I wonder if Amazon has applied this approach to their fulfillment warehouses.
I imagine it'd cut down a significant amount of the overhead and help reduce
the amount of "hostile workplace" complaints they've received over the years.

